#  The Yuri Gagarin International DX Contest

## DL8RCB

** 
** 
*  ..  2016 .

*  :
http://gc.qst.ru/ru/section/30

 
 
     .
   : 
 VO-52 - 432,  FO-29 - 144.

:
QSO: 144 CW 2012-04-15 1045 XX9X 599 31 YY9Y 599 34

QSO: 432 CW 2012-04-15 1045 XX9X 599 31 YY9Y 599 34

----------


## DL8RCB

https://yadi.sk/i/_bQ0WEOyqsx9H

----------

